#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Ben jij mijn Mektab??

## Nordin-Amrabat

Salam Alaikoum, 

Ik ben een 28 jarige jongeman, die open staat om een serieuze jongedame te leren kennen met de intentie om te trouwen InshaAllah. In mijn dagelijkse leven werk ik en ben ik graag actief bezig en geniet ik van mijn familie en mijn geloof. 

Mijn karakter kan je omschrijven als een spontaan en gezellig, maar daarnaast kan ik ook serieus zijn. Ik ben opzoek naar een serieuze jonge vrouw van 20+. Een vrouw die haar geloof en familie belangrijk vindt. Die weet wat zij in het leven wil en sterk in haar schoenen staat. Ben jij die dame? 

Schroom dan niet om een p.m. te sturen, waarin je jezelf omschrijft.

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

Schroom dan niet om een p.m. te sturen, waarin je jezelf omschrijft.

----------


## lariffiaa

Kan je mij pmen?

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

Schroom dan niet om een p.m.

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------


## wafae24

hey hoe ist heb je u vrouw al gevonde

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

.......

----------

